# Anyone else have a really bad sleeping pattern??



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey everyone, 
I was just wondering if your sleeping pattern is 'abnormal'? I normally go to sleep at around 4 am and wake up at around 1/2pm, I don't have a job at the minute, I really would like one if I weren't so anxious. But today I've got up at 8am even though I went to sleep at around 5 am, and now I'm up I feel completely insane and my DR feels so bad, because of lack of sleep, is this normal? If you had a bad sleeping pattern how did you get out of it?

Thank You


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Both of you check out ''Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome'' on Google. I believe we suffer from this.

My sleep schedule is also very messed up. Go to bed around 6 am (can't fall asleep till 8 am) and wake up around 5 p.m Baaaad. There are ways to fix it. Chronotherapy, melatonin, light box, etc. Look these up!


----------



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for your replies! I will definitely check out the light box, i think i have one around somewhere! Thanks again!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

I work shifts so I can never get into a settled pattern, its certainly not helping with my anxiety/dp.


----------

